# She said they wouldnt fit



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Took the family camping, inflated and setup the pontoons, then loaded them up in the truck. Wife said they wouldnt fit... I dont see any problems 

It was a fun trip. Love the nice cool mountain weather.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Where there is a water to fish in there is a way.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I dont see any problems


Me neither! Obviously, SHE doesn't have any imagination. :mrgreen:


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Fits like a glove! You gotta do what you gotta do when it comes to going fishing right?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Maybe you should have suggested that you need a bigger truck.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Heh, I could fit 3 more on there at least.


-DallanC


----------

